# Restart services after partial upgrade



## Grzegorz Wiktorowski (Nov 20, 2019)

Sometimes `pkg upgrade` upgrades only the packages that are installed as a dependency to another package, for example perl5 or curl. mysql57-server depends on these packages. When mysql57-server package is upgraded I stop/start the mysql service. But I wonder what's the right practise when only perl5 or curl package is upgraded. Should I also stop/start mysql service or leave it runing because libraries are replaced on fly?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 20, 2019)

Grzegorz Wiktorowski said:


> But I wonder what's the right practise when only perl5 or curl package is upgraded.


If an update to one of the dependencies also triggers an update on the main package (usually only a port revision, not a code update), it usually means the application has been rebuilt. Then I just restart the server to be sure. Otherwise I don't.


----------

